# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Need advice on securing hairpiece

## TruthyTruth

Hi. I'm new to the forum, and joined because I have finally gotten so tired of my hair loss at a young age that I'm now moving to hairpieces because everything else failed to satisfy my expectations.

I've already gone through the process of color matching, finding a nice style, finding hairpieces that look completely natural, getting unbiased and forthright feedback from people I trust, and have worn them in public. What I need now though is some advice on securing it.

One of the issues I deal with is that on occasion the back slides up and once in a while the front slides down slightly. Clips can work on preventing the back from sliding, and I am now going to try wig tape to secure the front. What I would like to get advice on is whether or not shaving some or all of my remaining hair and using the wig tape on the scalp is the best way to secure the hairpiece? 

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## Hairbrain

Probably the best way to secure is either a long term adhesive and/or tape. Shaving is a must for a good secure long term hold. Other factors such as natural skin oils also play a part. Also the thinner the density of your system the easier it will be to maintain and the easier and more secure the attachment process.  How large of an area are you covering? Are you dealing with a full piece or partial? Anyway there are very good online resources you can learn a lot from. Including HD direct as well as Youtube. Most importantly you need to find a system that works for your individual needs. This often requires a lot of experimentation but worth it.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

One of the best and secure methods to get back hairs and protect hair line is hair transplant. Hair transplant is the surgical procedure where hair follicles are extracted individually.

----------

